# How about cotton blossoms?



## lakeman (Feb 21, 2009)

Are cotton blossoms anygood for bees, and honey production?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

lakeman said:


> Are cotton blossoms anygood for bees, and honey production?


Very good, just be sure that they keep you apprised of the spraying.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I better qualify that statement. Just went and looked it up in American Honey plants. I was on cotton during the mid 80s in Navarro County Texas between Chambers and Richland Creek, in the present area of Richland Creek Reservoir. This is on black river bottom land which is where it yields best. Apparently upland and sandyland does not yield dependably nor with quality. Our honey was yellowish orange and very full bodied (thick) and tasty.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Alot of bees are on cotton out here as it's about the only thing left for forage. I don't put my bees on it but I've heard it is fair quality light honey.
The problem is you have to stay in close contact with the growers as they have no qualms about pumping the pesticides to non-food crops.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Cotton is probably the most reliable source of nectar in California. As others have said, insecticide applications are equally reliable. If there is no pollen available in the area, the bees make a lot of honey but dwindle down to a handful. Cotton has extra floral nectaries and begins to produce before flowers open. White honey, low moisture, granulates hard. Cotton acreage is less than 1/4 what it was a few years ago.


----------

